# Factory Crimp Die-yes or no??



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
Another few questions!!!!!:mrgreen:
I’m about to by my first press, the Lee Turret Press. It comes with carbide dies as standard and the turret has 4 holes.
I’ll be loading 38 light loads with wad cutters for paper punching.
Is it worth buying a factory crimp for the 4th hole? 
Would the ‘factory crimp die’ will make much difference?

Merci tout l’monde,:smt023
fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Usually, in revolver-cartridge loading, the properly-adjusted seating die also puts a "roll crimp" onto the cartridge case, just as the bullet reaches the correct seating depth. Your instructions (with press or die-set, or in a separate reloading manual) should explain this.
I believe that the "factory-crimp die" to which you refer places a taper crimp onto the case mouth. This is more appropriate for a semi-auto-pistol's cartridge, than for a revolver's. If you're loading for a revolver, I think that it is probably unnecessary.
Some people use the taper-crimp die to make sure that the finished cartridges are smooth-sided, and not bulged anywhere due to reloading-press pressures. If you are careful in setting your dies in the first place, this should not be an issue. Once again, the "factory-crimp die" would seem unnecessary.

Revolver cartridges headspace (fit dimensionally) in their chambers only at their rims, so their case-mouths can be safely roll-crimped.
Semi-auto cartridges headspace according to the distance between case mouth and base (the end that holds the primer). The case mouth may need to contact a shoulder inside the barrel's chamber, and therefore the case mouth should not be rolled, but rather should be taper-crimped.

_Bonne chance!_


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If your press has room for the Factory crimp die it will allow you to seat the bullet prior to final crimp which I prefer.

The three die set works but when using soft nose bullets such as SJSP's or SJHP's you may get bullet face deformation because the bullet is pushed into the case as the tight crimp is being performed.

The minor difference in cost is well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bow to TOF's considerably greater experience.
I don't reload revolver cartridges. I only do .45 ACP and .30-'06, so I use "factory-crimp" (taper-crimp) dies all the time. Yes, on both of them.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve, we each have had our personal experiences which we can consider ourselves expert on although some may not agree. In this specific area I have had personal experience. I do doubt however, having read a number of your posts, that my overall firearms/reloading experience is as extensive as yours.

Between us though we can give some of the newcomers a great deal of good information.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to clear up one item that was mentioned earlier. The factory crimp tool will do either a roll crimp or a taper crimp depending on the caliber that it is purchased for. For pistol calibers such as .380 or 9mm the die will have a taper crimp. The revolver loads, like the .38 or .357, the die will come with a roll crimp.

I also agree with TOF that seating the bullet and then crimping tends to work a bit better than trying to do both steps during bullet seating.

Best of luck on reloading!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I bow to TOF's considerably greater experience.
> I don't reload revolver cartridges. I only do .45 ACP and .30-'06, so I use "factory-crimp" (taper-crimp) dies all the time. Yes, on both of them.





TOF said:


> Steve, we each have had our personal experiences which we can consider ourselves expert on although some may not agree. In this specific area I have had personal experience. I do doubt however, having read a number of your posts, that my overall firearms/reloading experience is as extensive as yours.
> 
> Between us though we can give some of the newcomers a great deal of good information.
> 
> Enjoy :mrgreen:


See...that's the stuff that keeps me reading pages on this forum..Class acts..both of ya:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> See...that's the stuff that keeps me reading pages on this forum..Class acts..both of ya:smt023


+1

:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey, we try guys as do you. Thanks

We can also be very trying. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My swelled head just popped...


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Beyond the optimum crimping action TOF and others have mentioned, as far as I know factory crimp dies also serve as a dimensional check on the finished round.

That's probably going to be less vital on a revolver than a semiauto.

I cannot but agree with TOF in that 4 dies doing 4 different funtions are better than 3 dies doing the same 4 functions. Only a little cost is added.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I prefer to use an FCD, when I was crimping and seating in one step with an RCBS die I would occasionally crush a case. 

I use a Lee Classic Turret press.

Tex


----------

